# Newbie Beretta .40 cal owner



## ber40cal (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm retired Army carried all sorts of weapons thru 2 conflicts owned
several pistols over the years but this is my 1st Beretta.

I'm told it is a model 96 .40 cal., I've been reading about the
different types of Berettas (FS, INOX, 96-A1 etc.)

The only markings visible on mine:
Right Side of Slide - Mod 96-cal.40-Patented
Top - cal .40
Left Side Frame - S/N BER041394 M
Left Slide Slide - Beretta USA Corp

Would like to find out what type of Beretta I have and when it was manufactured


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Not sure what you mean by "what type"?


----------

